# Driving licence at 70



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O With all the postal problems thought you would like to know my recent experience.
Received in post last Thursday 22/10 DVLA reminder for licence application at 70. I am 70 in January. Form even confirms whether or not a new photograph is required.
Went on line and used the HMG Gateway ID and password used for inland revenue submission.
Needed old licence, paper counterpart and passport to hand as these are asked for. After 10 minutes all done and sent. Confirmation said new licence in 8-10 days.
Arrived this morning 28/10 and so ok until 2013. Motor cycle and lawn mowers entitlement still recorded!
Of course I did not have any medical problems from the 14 listed.
Pretty good service.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

passionwagon said:


> 8O With all the postal problems thought you would like to know my recent experience.
> Received in post last Thursday 22/10 DVLA reminder for licence application at 70. I am 70 in January. Form even confirms whether or not a new photograph is required.
> Went on line and used the HMG Gateway ID and password used for inland revenue submission.
> Needed old licence, paper counterpart and passport to hand as these are asked for. After 10 minutes all done and sent. Confirmation said new licence in 8-10 days.
> ...


I take it, passionwagen, that you didn't want to keep your grandfather rights to drive iup to 7.5 tonnes, then?


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi.....Motor cycle's and lawn-mower's okay, but what about the over 3.5 ton entitlement ? .....Crindle.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine is due in January and have just fought with the D2 form and if this helps they do not need any proof or fees if you have a photo licence


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> passionwagon said:
> 
> 
> > 8O With all the postal problems thought you would like to know my recent experience.
> ...


At age 70 a medical is required to continue with your "grandfathers rights" to drive anything over 3.5 ton.
viator


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

viator said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> > passionwagon said:
> ...


Yes, that's right viator - but it's a once only opportunity when you reach 70 - if you don't do it at that time you'll lose the chance of re-instating it later.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

time-traveller said:


> passionwagon said:
> 
> 
> > 8O With all the postal problems thought you would like to know my recent experience.
> ...


 8O Considered it but see no reason why I should have the medical at about £100 and then only valid for 3 years when it will all have to be done again. :wink:


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

passionwagon said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> > passionwagon said:
> ...


Fair enough, pashionwagen - if you've no intention of wanting to drive anything bigger, there's no point. It was the fact that once you've renewed your licence at 70, the DVLA don't allow you to re-apply for your lost grandfather right that I wanted to get across. I'm glad you were aware of it because I know one or two people who have been caught out and bitterly regret that the DVLA don't advertise this aspect more widely. Glad to hear of the DVLA's efficiency in renewing your licence though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I for one intend to be driving 7.5t after 70-it pays £1/hr more so £100 will be covered in a few days.

Also, if I drive the Arto like the 7.5t I have 10cm extra margin, and the ovehang is about the same. So only the ground clearance to worry about!

Can't believe all you other guys have stopped work already! How will B+Q get staff?

Keep Trucking

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up re Granddad rights for over 3.5t, I've a bit to go yet but useful to know, if only I remember it, I didn't think £100 was too much for three years though, surely you can get it done cheaper anyway.

Kev.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks for the heads up re Granddad rights for over 3.5t, I've a bit to go yet but useful to know, if only I remember it, I didn't think £100 was too much for three years though, surely you can get it done cheaper anyway.
> 
> Kev.


 8O The cost depends on what the Pratcice wishes to charge. It is a private transaction. For the record I was quoted ap to £165 +VAT!

This rule of grandfather rights ONLY applies if you passed your test before 1st Jan 1997.
:wink:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

My medical set me back £130 inclusive of VAT 8O


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine only cost me £40, but I've seen mention of even cheaper ones.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Grrr!!!!
Duplicate again!!!!
:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

My medical for over 70 cost me £15.00


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

kezbea said:


> My medical for over 70 cost me £15.00


 8O This is very cheap-did it iinclude the completion of the D4 document and the the tests required? :roll:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

My doctor charges £90 - less if you don't want a receipt!! 8O


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

passionwagon, Yep thats £15 for my PSV (bus) and my LGV C+E
must have it every year. Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As I am over 65 ( don't tell the girls) I have to have an annual medical for my Private Hire Driver's Licence

Does anyone know if same medical will be accepted for the Over 70 requirement for up to 7.5 ton

Q only arises because I am sad enough to still enjoy working

Anyone else out there have same enjoyment problem?

Geoff


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think if you can continue driving over 70 years old that's great if that's what you want to do ,if you have already got a vehicle over 3.5 t gvw you could lose more than your medical costs if you have to sell it, also it's a silly rule after all some of the 3.5 tonnes are big and with current technology you don't notice any difference in handling between 3.5 & 7.5 t .Over 7.5 t then that's a different matter.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You can download the D4 Medical Form from the DVLA website which may help your problem


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

kezbea said:


> passionwagon, Yep thats £15 for my PSV (bus) and my LGV C+E
> must have it every year. Dave


 8O Who gave you the medical and how long did they spend with you?


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Don't fall into this trap*

Hi All My over 3500 licence expires in the May. So wanting to go to Morroco at the end of January till the end of April. I duly had my medical & D4( no faults found) and armed with (on the advice of the great DVLA) a letter explaining to have my licence earlier, due to holiday. Submitted all personally to my local DVLA office in the early December. I was advised I should have it within 3 weeks ish! 
So now having lost my ferry booking Plymouth Spain. I finally got though to this DVLA mob, and asked why I still haven't got my license back. Guess what the medical side of this outfit reckon they are so snowed under with work, I may not even get the replacement before May ( I didn't think of asking which year).

So now I am armed with their letter head paper saying I can drive in the EU and this will cover me.

Being a cynical git, I wonder how the various police forces in the EU will view this.

I only hope my travel insurance will cough up the ferry costs.

The motto is "Dont assume if you kick a tiger in the arse you dis-arm the front end"


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I started to apply for my licence last August. Sent in all the forms after checking what monies were due - 'none sir' was the response. A while later I get the whole lot back, please enclose £20 and return! 'Phoned again only to be told no I don't need to send money 8O So back they go.

December came so I 'phoned only to be told that my Doctor had not filled the form correctly and was sent to him. The form arrived back to them second week in January 2010 so they had to start the system all over again. I received in the post a cover note, which is only valid for the UK, so that I could drive according to my original licence. I am still waiting 8O :cussing: :cussing:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

How far ahead of one's 70 birthday can one apply if one wants to preserve 7.5t and how recent does the medical have to be?

I ask because my Private Hire Driver's Licence renewal occurs 9 weeks before my birthday and it would be convenient to use the same medical, but do not want to run into time constraints like some of the Posters above.

Geoff


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Don't fall into this trap*

Hi Geof
I am not sure what the answer is, as to HOW LONG. If they assure me they the un-friendly mob had my paperwork the 3rd of December and I "may" get it back by May, that is 6 months.
Surely they can't say the medical is in-valid and time expired due to their inefficiency or can they? 
Why this couldn't be handled at one of their outposts, heaven knows its only a case of looking to see if there are any errors in the paperwork, and my local office had already checked all that, prior to dispatching via their internal mail.
I only hope come my birthday they don't say I have to take another test because my licence has expired. 
My temporary document they issued has no mention of UK only, so as we are part of the EU, legally it should apply to all countries. I'd rather not push the point at the point of a coppers gun. I feel sure other EU DVLA's or whatever must issue a similar document with their letterhead, or otherwise our lot wouldn't do it. Would they???


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

richard863
They send you a 'cover note' which allows you to continue driving in the UK 8O - I started last august and it still has not arrived 8O


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

So is the concensus we need to apply earlier than birthday and if so how much earlier? 
I'm in Spain at present and would like to be next Jan-April however my 70th will be January 2011 so when should I apply? I certainly won't be booking any Ferry or site until I have a license as a result of members experiences.
Bozzer


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

bozzer
I started in August 2009, my Birthday Jan 2010 - Doctor missed out 3 sections of the medical form and I had to send the forms back twice and each occasion you go to the back of the line and I thought I had got everything covered. When I 'phoned last they told me that there was a large back log and could be another 2 weeks -  NIGHTMARE


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Silly question, :roll: :roll: My birthday in May, am I supposed to apply to DVLA or will they just send the forms direct. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Cabby
They send you the application form but you have to get the medical form. I downloaded this from their website >>FORM<<


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*don't fall into this trap*

Hi Cabby
The answer to your question is "They are a law unto themselves" After speaking to them on different questions that I am confronted with, then getting fruitless answers. I am of the opinion, and put them in the same bracket as my taxman, the majority have no idea what day of the week it is, let-alone gave me any confidence they knew what or how to handle what they are paid for.
I might be a bit unfair to the majority, unfortunately first appearances do count for a lot.

So Cabby in my limited experience, I would say get your medical form D4 if you have a local DVLA visit them and put your case, you will find them most helpful, well mine were. they have the forms on tap or you can download it off the web, prior to that make an appointment with your Doc the price seems to range between £15 to £150 go through the D4 with him after the tests and make sure every box is accounted for. Then if you can scan all the paperwork prior to dispatch to our western based DVLA. ASAP.
I didn't have to include any money due to, I didn't want that type of endorsement.

Good luck I hope yours is better than mine, :roll:


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: don't fall into this trap*




richard863 said:


> Hi Cabby
> The answer to your question is "They are a law unto themselves" After speaking to them on different questions that I am confronted with, then getting fruitless answers. , :roll:


You may be interested in the DVLA Leaflet INF150 "Our Standards of Service"
Link Here

Might be enough of a stick to hit them with.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*driving licence at 70*

I am not sure of whether it is necessary to have a medical every 3 years to retain the C1 catagory.I had one at 70. but at 73 one appears not to be necessary as it was renewed without one.Now 76 I am not certain if I will require one this time.If so does anyone know if one can take a medical in France which would be valid in the UK. otherwise I will change to a French licence which I have been told is valid for life after the initial medical.I think the French C1 is the same as in GB.The medical cost is 27Euros.(£24.)


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

cabby said:


> Silly question, :roll: :roll: My birthday in May, am I supposed to apply to DVLA or will they just send the forms direct. :wink: :wink:
> 
> cabby


 8O The DVLA automatically send the 70 form to the last address they have for you 9-10 weeks before your birthday. :wink:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Can any of you that applied for your over 70 C1 category let me know if you have received your licence back yet? hOW LONG DID IT TAKE?


Husband having medical tonight £130, and posting tomorrow. We need it back for July?

cHRIS


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

also did you tick the D category in order to drive a minibus? Would that hold up the application too as once lost then you never recover it even though he does not want to drive a mini bus but............ you never know?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

chrisgog said:


> Husband having medical tonight £130


£130???? What's he having - a body transplant? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Dougie - mine was £133.40 including VAT and took from September 2009 to February 2010 8O 8O


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

To answer Chris

I was 70 on 27th March but because I was abroad I could not get my medical (own doctor, £105) until Wed 17th March.

I then posted the renewal application with the D4 medical cert on, I think, Friday 19th March.

I understand that the time scale is supposed to be about 3 weeks, but suffice to say I am still waiting. However if they received the forms on Monday 22nd March, then today is just 21 days, so not panicking yet.

It does not stop me driving as my understanding is that providing the medical was passed and the application in, I am covered.

Hope this is correct.

Paul


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

To chrisgog and oldenstar,

You may be lucky and receive by July chrisgog but oldenstar should start to panic.

I posted my medical on the 19th November, it was returned to the doctor on 15th January as not filled in correctly.
They then sent me to the hospital to spend 9 minutes on a treadmill, that was not expected as I have no history of heart problems but after 4 minutes they stopped it due to high blood pressure, now on a course of tablets and back to the doctor at the end of April, if okay I contact DVLA and they write to hospital and I have to wait a week and then make a phone call to the hospital to book the treadmill.

I hope to see a new licence about the end of June!!
They have supplied me with a cover note but it states that police in other countries may not recognize it.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

bob23, Sorry to hear you're having problems getting your new licence. I find it difficult to understand why a driver has to be able to run on a treadmill so he can drive a vehicle larger than 3500kg.

Brian is 70 in January 2011 and we've decided to go to Spain before Christmas and return at the end of December instead of our Jan - April trip. We're then going to get his medical etc before his birthday and be in Britain until the new licence arrives. From reading this thread it could be late 2011 before it arrives!!

I've emailed DVLA to ask if the above timeframe is acceptable


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Medical went ok tonight. £130 exactly. Half an hour!

Really studying this D2 form and have to declare "other heart condition" as this is new ailment notifying themon this form and says to send to MEdical Section of dvla which has a different postcode to an "ok" D2 form if no medical problem. Because of this we will ring DVLA tomorrow morning to clarify which postcode we use as Doctor has indicated that this is under control with no medication other than daily aspirin.

This is a minefield of a form as after reading all your problems we want to get it right the first time as need it back by July! Fingers crossed

Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

In the small print it says that they could take up to 90 days!
Chris


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi chrisgog,
My cousin lives just around the corner from the DVLA and I asked him about the different postcodes his reply was all letters go to the same huge building where they have their own internal post codes hence the different ones you are viewing.
He walks round there as its easier to deal person to person and he states the right hand does not know what the left is doing.
I mentioned the cover note yesterday, when I first asked for it I was refused so three weeks later I phoned again and received one a week later.
The cousin had the treadmill order as well but declined as he had heart problems before and had been on it, you do 3 minutes at level walking, 3 minutes inclined, 3 minutes inclined further.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks
My husband phoned them this morning and they told him to send it to Medical section postcode ending 1TU as he declared he had atrial fibrilation. the doctor stated it was under control and the fact that he also had a treadmill test at the hospital in November and reached 100% without any problems then the doctor thinks there will be no problems. (hope so)

Sent it off with a new photo today registerd post so we will keep you informed.

PS
The 90 day window is 90 working days so they could keep it till probably September!! Hope not. Fingers crossed
chris


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I note the earlier comments on here, but take as you find.

I called DVLA this morning as it is now past the 3 weeks period quoted on their website re my application for renewal with completed D4 to retain 7.5 tons entitlement.

First off I agreed to take their questionaire thinking that it might flag up for the staff and make them more helpful.

I discovered that my application was received/opened on 30th March, was with the medical department to whom I was then passed.

She said they were processing now stuff received on 22nd February, so it would be a few weeks yet, and would send me a letter to cover.

Notwithstanding the ridiculous waiting time I was treated with courtesy and efficiency by both persons.

Naturally I can't tell if there will be any hitches yet, but as a Training Officer with Stagecoach I have completed many D4 forms, so hopefully that part should be OK.

As I don't plan any overseas trips for the next 5 months I am not panicking yet.

Paul


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

* RESULT*

The licence arrived today. Can't believe it. They have even taken off an old penalty point offence too.

Posted on the 13th April
They received it on the 15thApril and we just had it on the 6th May.

Just over 3 WEEKS I can't believe it!

Luckily hubby has no major medical problems but our doctor told him he would have no problems with his application and he was right, Only thing is he has had it renewed from 1st May and not his birthday which is August so we have to renew it 3 years time for May 1st,

RESULT

Chris


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
Very good, is that a record for the DVLA.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Well to top it off we have just returned from a weekend jaunt to find a DVLA cheque for £20. So it's free then?
Chris


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Is this a record*

I have been trying to get my C1 (over 3.5 ton) licence back since December. I do have a abdominal aorta that is within medical limits and monitored every year. This is not considered a problem by a cardiac consultant or my local GPs they have all cleared me medically. 
However DVLA every few weeks want yet another test, be it blood tests, exercise ECG, blood pressure tests and now a Stress echo Cardiogram. Every time a letter arrives demanding arrangements for another test come this stupid statement " Unless we hear from you within 21 days we assume you forfeit your right to retain your license". To me this is incarceration as you can't go away for a few weeks in case another letter arrives.
It appears the DVLA are victimising me with so many petty and various excuses, all in the name of they want to make sure I am 100% medically fit. Or is it a case they want every private HGV off the road? 
There has to be some form of redress. Is it "Watchdog" my local MP was a useless venture.

Kind regards


----------



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

hi all had medical 15 00hrs mon 28 june posted 15 45 got licence back 9 july no doc required just form and medical form old licence medical £80 well done d v l a


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

If you have a monitored/controlled condition you seem to be ok but any heart complications seem to slow that process.

chris


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
You are not on your own richard, my medical was taken on the 19th November 2010 and I am still waiting after taking my second ECG on the 8th June.
It appears my doctor is also at fault as the medical papers were returned to him in January and again in February due to his mistakes.
I think you go to the bottom of the pile each time a mistake is made or a request for an ECG etc is made.
chrisgog had a very quick result but why did it take them from receiving my medical papers in November till January to return them the first time to my doctor.
Something is seriously lacking at the DVLA Medical Department and as richard states it ties you down. You are not free to roam.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*driving licence at 70*

Just got mine HGV Very simple Medical cost 25 Euros.Renewed every two years.For age 76+.Exchanged my English for a French one.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*DVLA again*

Hi Bob
Sorry to hear your medics are not switched on and causing delays. Mine are the opposite no mistakes at all. All my tests whatever have been instigated at the whim of their medical bod. What I cant understand is what is the point of paying through the nose for a D4 medical carried out by a head of the medical department then a eminent cardiologist consultant who personally carried out 2 ECG tread mill tests then writes a specialist report, only to be totally ignored and overridden by the Lord knows who.
Mine had first come to light when I dare to ask in the January why my request for a early issue of my license had no action taken as we were going to be in Morocco for 4 months not withstanding I couldn't get a refund on the boat ticket or campsites. In hind sight we should have gone as I wasn't 70 till the May, I was only concerned should we be delayed for some reason or other my licence could have been out of date. The explaining that to a Spanish or French copper.

Kind regards


----------



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

*medical license*

[hi all went for medical at docs tues 28 june passed £80 posted 29th went away till thur 11 july license waiting when i got back well done D V L A I AM 72 this month PCV medical


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am living in Poland.

DVLA rules say medical conducted by any doctor in an EU State is acceptable.

Has anyone submitted a medical form signed by a non-UK Dr. and were there any complications/delays as a result?

Any help welcomed.

Geoff


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Driving Licence at 70*

A funny thing happened to me this week and I wonder if anyone else experienced the same. Yesterday I received through the post a set of forms for renewing my licence. Now I only renewed it 12 months ago claiming my D1 and D2 entitlement and I distinctly remember that the D4 form for the medical was every 3 years and my licence is definitely for 3 years but was I wrong? I read the documents from end to end the said that INF5D booklet said that over 65 Bus and lorry entitlement was every year the INF4D said you only have to send a D4 (medical) every 3 years it was confusing so I rang the DVLA. I explained my situation a Motorhome and trailer (toad) and was told a medical every year was required. I read the INF4D to him' yes but you will still need a medical every year' I was told. I asked him to clarify what the INF4D meant, he put me on hold and came back 5 minutes later and was adamant I would need a medical every year he even suggested I get a smaller M/H so that a medical would not be required!. I reiterated what it said on my licence and my circumstances and insisted he took further advice. I was out on hold again this time (probably 10 minutes) he came back and said he thought I may be right and asked for my personal details which he entered in the computer. 'You are OK' he said 'the documents were apparently sent in mistake and you should ignore them'. I could have easily have re-applied and paid for another licence which last year was £85.

Regards

Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

I sympathise. 

Sounds like another 'not-fit-for-purpose' department of government for which we are all paying to be badly administered.

I feel even more aggrieved because I do live in the UK but all my income (rent and pension) is still liable for tax there.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Another good reason, why we all need to be "on the ball", and it's the likes of posts on here highlighting these problems, that keep us informed. 

Thanks Graham.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

